# Wintec Isabell Werth Dressage Saddles - Views?



## JJ2 (5 January 2010)

I am looking at buying a wintec isabell werth dressage saddle and wondered what peoples views were:
a) like generally as a dressage saddle
b) whether to go for the flocked ones or CAIR ones?

I have heard mixed reviews on both so wondered about getting some more views!

thanks


----------



## monkeybum13 (5 January 2010)

I have the wintec 500 dressage and love it - I have the cair panels.
Wintecs only fit certain horses, just like any other saddle so it may be a case of trial and error.


----------



## e21631 (5 January 2010)

Love them. they really help you to sit correctly.


----------



## spike123 (5 January 2010)

I had the flock filled one.My horse liked it but I found I suffered back pain riding in it and decided to sell mine.They are comfortable saddles though and worth buying.Personally I wouldn't buy a cair version as the flock ones tend to sell better should you decide to sell on at a later date


----------



## charlie55 (5 January 2010)

You cant go wrong with a flocked saddle!!
And as for the saddle its self, i hate everybody with a passion that has them because im soooo jealous!! Its my favourite saddle in the world but they dont fit my awkward gelding


----------



## Resupgirl (5 January 2010)

Depends on your horse I liked riding in mine and was a nice light saddle but my mare is a high withered big mover and I found when I widened the gullet it dropped on the wither.  But if you widen these saddles you need to get the back balanced properly too.  Mine was a flocked Wintec Pro (the best type in my opinion as they are soft) and sold it a while back the flocked hold their price too as sat too low on my mare's wither.  Nice saddle I liked it but just could not get it to fit.

I would buy another.   I think the tree shapes are different in the Wintec Pro and the Isabell Werth ???? not sure might be worth checking out as I remember somebody saying something on these lines to me I might be wrong though


----------



## Maiko (5 January 2010)

I love my Isabell. I have a sharp big moving young Friesian, and the saddle gives me lots of confidence and makes me feel very secure. It also fits him very very well.

I tried both Cair and flock, and the Cair was like riding on a breeze block. The horse hated it too. The flock version was instantly more comfortable, and the horse moved much better in it as well.

Fabulous saddle.


----------



## LJ77 (5 January 2010)

Another positive vote here!! When i was buying a dressage saddle my trainer told me to get something with a deep seat and big knee rolls and the Isabell gave both at a very reasonable price (i got a real bargain off Ebay - it had been sat on about 10 times and was £400!). 

Mine is the cair which i like because it is so light and fits my table top warmblood nicely. mine is the synthetic version which i love because i feel it gives me "stickability" (which i need as he has a mega buck in him!!!). 

as others have said though you cant just presume it will fit all horses and i also had mine checked by a saddler after i put a wider gullet in it. (my friend has a high withered TB and the saddler put a riser pad with her wintec saddle to make it fit properly).

defo worth having a sit on as i love mine!


----------



## indiat (5 January 2010)

I LOVE mine and I agree, go for the flocked. I got mine for 250 on Trade It, so it was a real bargain, as hardly used.


----------



## alsxx (5 January 2010)

I tried one for my mare but sadly it was never going to fit (she has a very flat 'native' back, whereas the tree is fairly curved), especially as I got one with cair, may have been able to alter it had it been flocked. 

I liked the saddle though!


----------



## monkeybum13 (5 January 2010)

Am I being stupid but I thought the cair was the one you could alter not the flocked??
I have two wintecs - one cair and one flocked so would be interesting to know!


----------



## Maiko (6 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Am I being stupid but I thought the cair was the one you could alter not the flocked??
I have two wintecs - one cair and one flocked so would be interesting to know! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You cannot adjust Cair. You CAN adjust the flocked version, and anything fitted with the Flair air system, but Cair is a sealed unit.


----------

